# Welcome to the world little one's



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*Here are the pictures that I promised I would post. All of these little ones already have homes. I hope everyone enjoys the pictures. They were 24 hours old in the first picture, and 5 days in the individual pictures. Look at how they have grown and the black points already beginning to come in. *


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

What precious little babies!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

How precious!!







They are so tiny!!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

they're beautiful


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Congratulations, Becky. I know you are glad they are finally here. I look forward to watching them grow.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh, they are so tiny and cute. Sometimes, for a quick second, I think about breeding so that I can share life with these precious little ones from the very beginning. Then I come to my senses and realize that I don't want to get up every 2 hours to make sure that they are doing okay. I appreciate the fact that you breeders will take care of that so that the rest of us can enjoy our precious little furbabies.........Pat


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

Spring babies!!























keep us updated!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

LOVELy beautiful babies. Congrats to the Mom and GrandMom!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Pink and white, my favorite colors!







Babies are so sweet.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I love baby maltese


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Little sweethearts! We love babies.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

It's hard to imagine them being that small!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

They are so sweet at that age . Sarah


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH my gosh they are darling!!! Thank you for sharing them with us.



May God bless them.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Awww they are so beautiful!! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg how precious





















I love baby Maltese too, they are so adorable







Thank you for allowing us to see them


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HOW BEAUTIFUL


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Precious little babies!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

awww! TOO CUTE!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for posting those cute babies for us to see!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

They are so beautiful - what fun to have puppies in the house!!

ginny


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Awww, those pups are so precious








Thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Awww...they are precious!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Beautiful babies.







Hope Mom is doing well too.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Just so cute.......beautiful little critters! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

Your babies are just adorable


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*Thank you for all of the sweet compliments.








Sorry that it has taken a bit to write back, I am a little under the weather.







I hope to be able to update the pictures at least once a week. They are so precious and already being spoiled. All of the babies are doing great. Not even a fussy one among the three. Thanks again and I look forward to updating the pictures next week.







*


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)

*Suzie*


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, they are so adorable!! Just look at their little noses!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

The babies are 5 days old today and I have added new pictures.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Thank you so much for sharing their progress, they are to sweet


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Adorable and great pigment.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

How amazing and tender they are!







Please keep posting pics of their progress it is a tremendous gift!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

They are so sweet!







I can't believe how tiny they start out as!!!







I thought Abbey was small at 12 weeks....I can only imagine how tiny she was when she was born.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg they are just too precious for words





















Absolutely adorable little babies


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh....I want one, I want one, I want one!!!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just precious!!!


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)

*Suzie*


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

One week old today. They are doing wonderful. A little rambunctious though.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, they are so SWEET. How can they be rambunctious at this age! Ah, I wish I had the guts to have a litter of puppies. I would keep all of them!

J


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Oh, they are so SWEET. How can they be rambunctious at this age! Ah, I wish I had the guts to have a litter of puppies. I would keep all of them!
> 
> J[/B]


I guess that I might have used the wrong word. It took about 20 shots to get the two good one's. Little buggers are very active for 7 days old.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

hey are wonderful!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

<span style="color:#6666cc">So sweet







</span>


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*There little eyes are beginning to open. Look at the pigment and halo's coming in so strong. *


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> *There little eyes are beginning to open. Look at the pigment and halo's coming in so strong. *  [/B]


Sweet angels they are becky I know you care so much about them and their health etc. You did a great job. x0x0xx0x0


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Becky,

Thanks so much for sharing the progress of your babies. They all look so cute. I know how proud you must be of them.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

They are so darling it brings tears to my eyes. What a lucky Mom you are!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> They are so darling it brings tears to my eyes. What a lucky Mom you are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dee I am so very sorry, I did not mean to make you cry. I am very blessed with all of my babies. They keep me going more than anyone could ever imagine. Besides my children and grandson they are my life. Like I said I am so very sorry for making you cry.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

The babies are so cute.

Thank you for sharing the wonderful pictures.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*The babies are 2 weeks old today. All have there eyes open and are not liking the camera very well. They are growing so, and I am so proud of them and there mom. We feel very blessed to be able to share this with everyone here on SM. This is a wonderful site full of wonderful people. I want to take a second to thank Joe for all of his hard work and for putting up with each and every one of us. My hat is off to you Joe!





















*


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> *The babies are 2 weeks old today. All have there eyes open and are not liking the camera very well. They are growing so, and I am so proud of them and there mom. We feel very blessed to be able to share this with everyone here on SM. This is a wonderful site full of wonderful people. I want to take a second to thank Joe for all of his hard work and for putting up with each and every one of us. My hat is off to you Joe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










They are darling


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

They are just beautiful - ah, puppy smells, puppy breath..so sweet! Enjoy.

j


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I just love it.....they are beautiful.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWW the babies are sooooooooo sweet with their little eyes open!!!! Awww you are so lucky!!!!!!!


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Thank you again it so nice to watch them grow and change


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> Thank you again it so nice to watch them grow and change
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















I love them!!! CANNOT SEE enough of them, more more more!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh those pups are just adorable









Thanks so much for sharing your babies


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

<span style="color:#CC33CC">*I forgot to update pics last week.







But here are the precious little one's at 4 weeks.







* </span>


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

They are TOO cute! I'm in love


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It looks like you've got some winners on you hands. They are just beautiful


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Awwwww Becky they are so sweet





















I still think the middle one looks guilty


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

CUTE - especially the last one in your latesr photos . Sarah


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

4 weeks!!!







they look like they're getting ready for some puppy mischief


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

They are so sweet!!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

<span style="color:#CC33CC">*I have just gotten a new video of the babies. They are learning how to walk on hard wood floors. It is so adorable. I hope everyone enjoys......Babies Playing at Clabec Maltese*</span>


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Da DA Darling puppies! Thank you for sharing them with us.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Thank you so much for taking the time to share these cutie pies!!

Did I see one of them walking backwards????

They are darling......I want to snuggle them!!!!*


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=375979


<div class='quotemain'><span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Aww shucks I couldn't get the video to work







Boy now that was a pile of puppies







Are they all from the same litter?







</span>[/B]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are three adorable puppies - waddling on the hardwood floor


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*<span style="color:#CC33CC">Of course all of those babies are not from the same litter.







It was taken last year, we were blessed to have 3 mom's have babies the same week. Everyone that has seen that picture always say how much they love it so I have left it there. Sorry that you could not ge the video to work. On my computer it takes a couple of minitues. Maybe that is what the problem is.







</span>*


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Awww, what cute little babies.
Simply precious


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh, my gosh! They are all adorable.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

<span style="color:#CC66CC">*







Thanks everyone for the sweet comments on the babies. They are getting at the age of becoming little buggers. I thought that maybe I should add the picture of the 9 babies in bed together. So that everyone could enjoy them......







* </span>


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I didn't notice that you added more pictures to this thread . I'm sure glad I came back to look







what a cute video. they are growing up fast







too cute


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

<span style="color:#CC33CC">*The babies will be 5 weeks old tomorrow, and I have a few extra minutes this morning so I wanted to go ahead and update the pictures before it gets too hectic around here. I have another mom due now and she is acting like she may be in the first stages of labor,{which it lasted for 48 hours with her last litter}. I am very excited as usual, and will let everyone know when the babies arrive and how mom and babies are doing. I will be updating the arrivals in this thread. The babies from the upcoming litter also have homes. I have a waiting list a mile long.......









I have also taken a new video of the babies playing,






















Here is the link to it. Babies at Play 05/14/07*</span>


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Becky, Fluff city over there, cutie patooties! I know how you feel. I just had a pup born last week and it's so exciting to watch her grow everyday!

Good luck w/your dog mom's labor! 
Andrea


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

<span style="color:#CC66CC">*I mentioned earlier that I have babies due at this time. I thought everyone may like to see what the supplies are that I use while birthing babies, and there bedding area for the next five or six weeks. If you will notice the birthing box is nothing but a child's wading pool. It is very convenient and easy to clean and sanitize. Also there is what I call my heating lamp that has three terr globe's on it. Some breeders use heating pads, but I don't. I am afraid that mom may chew on the cord, or even one of the babies may potty on it and then one may get electrocuted. I know sounds funny, but my babies a very precious to me and I want to protect them in any way that I can. I hope everyone really enjoys these pictures and can kinda get an idea of how your baby may have spent his/her first few seconds and even weeks of there lives.







* </span>


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Awwwww Becky they are so sweet


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for sharing with us Becky.

Those pups are just so adorable


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Becky all your missing is the scapel..you have your own ER in there....Good Luck with the babies!

Maggie


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah! The video finally worked! They are so cute learning to walk on the floor. I could watch it over and over again. Thanks for sharing.


----------

